#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай - Москва

## Ersh

Есть желание попить чайку в понедельник?
Присоединяйтесь.

----------


## Пема Чораб

В понедельник если с утра, то хорошо. Ещё лучше с 15.00 примерно до 17.00-17.30.

----------


## Ersh

Эрмитаж, я правильно понимаю?

----------


## Пема Чораб

Если есть желание получить 20% скидки, то да. А так - не принципиально.
У меня есть желание получить скидку, но это - не принципиально  :Wink:

----------


## Alex

Если до 17.30, то присоединяюсь.

----------


## Ersh

Да я тоже за Эрмитаж, так как: 1. Скидки. 2. Близко для большинства пьющих.
Будем рады видеть новых людей.

----------


## Банзай

Привет, Москва!
Есть что-то в вашем городишке, что заставляет думать и жить быстрее, иногде не грех встряхнуть кости да прогуляться "по Тверской, да без денег".

Оченно может случиться, что посещу ближе к 20-му числу.
Вот тады и попьем, стоит только получше выбрать место и компанию, оптимально - ставшая уже почти родной Дальма са.
Здесь тебе и чай, здесь тебе и дзафу.

Хочется собрать всех дзэнков, включая Кванумовцев, что бы такого вам привезти, а, дорогие?

----------


## Ersh

А что - одно другое исключает?

----------


## Банзай

Чай и дзафу?
Нисколько. Но пойми, вы-то рядом сидите, друг друга видеть можете сколько заблагорассудится, а мне интересно всех повидать, чтобы по Москве не шарахаться.
Разве есть место более уютное в этом плане, чем Дальма са?
Если нас, конечно, пригласят -)

----------


## Ersh

Тоже мне нашел кафе свиданий...

----------


## Банзай

Ну на нет и суда нет ..

----------


## Борис

В понедельник в это время я скорее всего пас...

----------


## Ersh

Жалко, Борь. Давно не виделись.
Шаман написал, что заказал столик в большом зале справа.
Может быть, придут Авас и Улла.
Ожидаются Спокойный и Полина с мужем.
После чая - Шаман пойдет в Центр Ламы Цзонкапы на лекцию Геше Тинлея. Желающие могут присоединиться, если я его правильно понял.

----------


## Пема Чораб

Да, желающие могут присоединиться и к чаю, и на лекцию. 
Если я не ошибаюсь, то будет продолжено чтение комментария к Бодхичарья-аватаре Шантидэвы, вход свободный но платный. Для имущих 100 руб, для не особо имущих пенсионеров 50 руб. (Это за лекцию).
Чай может обойтись в среднем в 200 рублей с человека. Один раз, впрочем, пили и за 36 рублей с человека, но это по большому знакомству и не всегда прокатывает  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

А пару раз выпадало по 108 рублей...

----------


## Банзай

А что - одно другое исключает?

Ерш, я тебя не понял сразу.
Про понедельник мимо, я просто хотел пригласить всех дзэнков не просто по чаю, дело есть.
Разговор то есть.

----------


## Ersh

Не вопрос. Сегодня был в Се, там тебе всегда рады.

----------

